# state park with my Minnie me :)



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

So today was a beautiful day here in Wisconsin.....super warm for October! We wanted to take advantage of this so we took Minnie to one of our state parks...400 acres of gorgeous trails...and a dog beach which Minnie was terrified of (she could NOT understand the current...the water kept coming AFTER HER!! :fear: ). Snapped a few shots of a VERY happy dog -- she was just so happy to be alive today!! :tongue:











At the dog beach with the scary waves:









Giraffe neck.....wanting to check it out but had to have all feet firmly planted on the ground in order to make a quick get away!


















More giraffe neck:









Happy doggie:









Great 2 hour hike!










Overall a GREAT day. We will definitely be going back there!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

beautiful dog. glad she had a nice day...


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, isn't it nice when you have those days where it is just so good to be alive? Lucky Minnie, sounds like she had the best day ever. Which park did you go to? The only reason I ask is that I went to one a couple of years ago called Peninsular State Park (I think), it was just beautiful. Nice part of the country (in summer!).


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

She's so gorgeous!! I love that squishy face! I'm very glad to hear the water didn't come and swallow her up and that she made it out of there alive! :thumb:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

It looks like she had a great day! She's really looking good in those pictures. She always looks so dainty for her size.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

chowder said:


> It looks like she had a great day! She's really looking good in those pictures. She always looks so dainty for her size.


She is definitely a petite Dane... she still has a few pounds to gain, but really her ideal weight is probably only about 110-115. Like I've said before, I think she'll always be on the lean side... my leggy super model Dane.  But she is feeling good and I'm feeling better about the padding on her ribs too! She has some great muscle too that isn't as visible in these pics... but when she runs, man -- it is a sight to see!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Yeah, isn't it nice when you have those days where it is just so good to be alive? Lucky Minnie, sounds like she had the best day ever. Which park did you go to? The only reason I ask is that I went to one a couple of years ago called Peninsular State Park (I think), it was just beautiful. Nice part of the country (in summer!).


O, dats way up nord, hey!  Nah... we live about 4 hours south of that park you mentioned :tongue: -- it's called Governor Nelson State Park. I hadn't realized how huge it was, but my goodness was it gorgeous. And the trails were so well-maintained too. It was really a joy to walk!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

beautiful! what's her coloring called? Love it.

And it looks like a lovely time  It's been raining here most of the week and Abbie is going insane...


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice pics!!! I love hiking with the puppers, and it's getting cooler down here so we love it!!!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

meggels said:


> beautiful! what's her coloring called? Love it.
> 
> And it looks like a lovely time  It's been raining here most of the week and Abbie is going insane...


She is considered a blue merle. 

And it was great! It was the perfect day!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

She's so beautiful 

If I wasn't going to show my dane I would get a merle mantle... or maybe a brindlequin... or... Oh I don't know! Danes are all so beautiful. I think I want a mantle pup. Danes are ALL so beautiful, aren't they?

Minnie is looking great!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

She is lookin' good... and keeping a giant breed nice and light is a good thing!

You guys are making me want a dane so bad... LOL


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Minnie looks great IMO! Good body condition from what I can see, but I do prefer to keep my girls lean and thin. Looks like she had a great time! 

Her color is actually blue merle mantle (although, it is correct to NOT say blue). I've always loved merle mantles!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, guys -- I like them nice and lean too so once she gets some meat on her jutting hip bones, she'll look pretty much perfect! I see so many fat danes... and although their owners claim that's what they are "supposed" to look like, I just don't think it's too great for their joints! 

Plus, Minnie is fast as the wind and that is an admittedly AWESOME thing to see.  Wouldn't want to slow her down!

Natalie - thanks for the correction. I looked up "merle mantle puppies" on google...and just about melted. I always wanna see puppy pics and there are some on there that are really close! Soooo cute


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Minnie looks like such a happy girl!


----------

